# who am i talking to ?



## jeronimo

post a pic of yourself so we can put a face to a name.
here is me. real name Stuart


----------



## Pierre Couture

No need to put a name on my face..., but to put a face on the name?











And yes, I like The Frog Song "You're a frog, I'm a frog, kiss me..."


----------



## ont.deerhunter

*ont.deerhunter*

ont.deerhunter: Paul Shipclark


----------



## DODGE-3D

Dan Dodge


----------



## w8n4fall

*Me and my wife.*

I am tryen to get her to become a member but she is reluctant. I think it's because she never gets a chance to use the computer and I tell her everything I see on here anyway.  Stupid computer. I can't get mine to work so I'll put up the link.

http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f80/hondamaniac1/?action=view&current=000_0205.jpg


----------



## hoody123

See my avatar, it's a pretty accurate portrait!


----------



## ontario moose

*moi*

moi


----------



## Zey

Gilles, don't you have a nose? I remember you with a nose. Hmm, where's a picture of me.... searching......


----------



## Pierre Couture

ontario moose said:


> moi


Y faut pas tricher Gilles. Les photos sont préférables :wink:


----------



## Zey

Ok pictures of me:


----------



## pintojk

ont moose ..... glad to see you finally got a new hat :thumb:

scanned my dl for this one, sorry it's a bit grainy and out of focus :embara:


----------



## Twisted Canuck

OK, but you may want to put on your 3D movie glasses to get the full effect....:mg:


----------



## Stash

A pic of me from last week...


----------



## Moparmatty

ontario moose said:


> moi


That is surprisingly close Gilles.


----------



## Moparmatty

Stash said:


> A pic of me from last week...


This is a little morre like it I think.


----------



## CaptainT

Did you die your hair? Something looks different :wink:



Stash said:


> A pic of me from last week...


----------



## Grey Eagle

CaptainT said:


> Did you die your hair? Something looks different :wink:


I think it's the tie........


----------



## #1 Hogger

now this is what a six-pack should look like:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## CaptainT

That must be it. 



Grey Eagle said:


> I think it's the tie........


----------



## lostboy9

The name is Jamie:


----------



## Canuck Archer

Hi,
My name is Bill and Im addicted to archery. :wink:
No cure necessary thanks.I'll just suffer through the various stages of this highly contagious addiction. Happy to meet you!


----------



## H.M. Murdock

Me 40 years from now


----------



## hotwheels

*Just Plain old Me*

i see i was still carrying my winter fat

HA HA HA 

Doesn't matter i won that round

Brian 
AKA 
Tinker


----------



## Stash

H.M. Murdock said:


> Me 40 years from now


Planning on losing a ton of weight and getting yourself a decent bow, are ya?


----------



## JDoupe

*It's Me!*

Doupe












I'm the one on the Left.....


----------



## Canuck Archer

JDoupe said:


> Doupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one on the Left.....


J Doupe,
You scared me there for a minute! I thought I had accidently shot you in my post!


----------



## DODGE-3D

Hey Tinker thats a little more than winter fat. LOL :mg::mg::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels

*Maybe i'm big boned Too*

LOL

Tinker


----------



## GodOfTheSms

*Mike *










MONTREAL IN THE HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUSE
Respeckonize!


----------



## Livetohunt

lostboy9 said:


> the name is jamie:


wow!!!


----------



## Livetohunt

Ooops,where did the pic go!! I was saying wow to the big buck and not the name Jamie!!:embara:


----------



## mrolex77

ontario moose said:


> moi


Gilles i think i found a better picture of you!!! LMAO


----------



## mrolex77

H.M. Murdock said:


> Me 40 years from now
> 
> View attachment 527687


Hmmmm Martin shirt Mathews bow??Ahh yes Mathews is the way to go!


----------



## mrolex77

Me Mike...


----------



## Stash

mrolex77 said:


> Hmmmm Martin shirt Mathews bow??Ahh yes Mathews is the way to go!


Where does it say your shirt has to be the same as your bow? I never got the memo.

It just so happens that I am a staff shooter for Martin quivers. :wink:


----------



## mrolex77

Stash said:


> Where does it say your shirt has to be the same as your bow? I never got the memo.
> 
> It just so happens that I am a staff shooter for Martin quivers. :wink:


Yeah i'm just playing!!! I knew that...LOL


----------



## jms375

Me, Jared with my lab pup.


----------



## pintojk

Stash said:


> Where does it say your shirt has to be the same as your bow? I never got the memo.
> 
> It just so happens that I am a staff shooter for Martin quivers. :wink:


he missed the Deadzone hat :embara:


----------



## ZarkSniper

Only one I have right now...


----------



## Stash

pintojk said:


> He missed the Deadzone hat :embara:


Unfortunately that's not sponsorship of an archery product, it's more like description of the current level of brain activity.


----------



## ZarkSniper

TTT....post'm up guyz...and galz


----------



## russ

alrighty, here ya go


----------



## 3--d

*Andy Shepherd*



hotwheels said:


> i see i was still carrying my winter fat
> 
> HA HA HA
> 
> Doesn't matter i won that round
> 
> Brian
> AKA
> Tinker


Hey Tinker...here is my winter fat...LOL








Andy Shepherd
AKA...3--d

:darkbeer:


----------



## GodOfTheSms

*Winter fat?*

Its not winter fat... Its "All Around Stabilization"

:darkbeer:


----------



## hoody123

I prefer to think of my extra insulation as "Archer's Ballast"


----------



## GodOfTheSms

**

i need a cool avatar


----------



## hotwheels

*i like that*

it sounds techincal

LOL

Tinker


hoody123 said:


> I prefer to think of my extra insulation as "Archer's Ballast"


----------



## GodOfTheSms

Ballast may mean:

Objects:

* Ballast tanks, a device used on ships and submarines and other submersibles to control buoyancy and stability
* Ballast weights, metallic plates used to bring auto racing vehicles up to the minimum mandated weight
* Electrical ballast, used to stabilize the current flow in lamps
* Sailing ballast, ship's ballast, used to weight a ship down
* Track ballast, the layer of crushed rock or gravel upon which railway track is laid
* Water ballast carried aboard an aircraft, for example in gliding to increase speed

Which one would it be? WateR?



hotwheels said:


> it sounds techincal
> 
> LOL
> 
> Tinker


----------



## ZarkSniper

Let's see if we can get back on topic...

This is Craig...AKA Ducthy, shooting a 59 then a 60 last night at the shop. The 60 is on the left.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Here's me.


----------



## dutchy

damn the miss in the 12th end! still a big pb! come on there has to be some more faces


----------



## SpOtFyRe

SpOtFyRe a.k.a. Cassie!




















BTW Pierre ... I want photo credits!


----------



## Bowtech Staff

Here i am people !!!!


----------



## travski

russ said:


> alrighty, here ya go


Russ 
that picture looks like it has been photoshopped
I know it is you and your lope from this year but the lope colors dont match up on bottom of picture unless it is from resizing


----------



## Pierre Couture

SpOtFyRe said:


> SpOtFyRe a.k.a. Cassie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Pierre ... I want photo credits!


:thumb: you got them, but Twisted might still get your share...


----------



## GodOfTheSms

*Camera?*

Is that a Canon Rebel you got there?


----------



## russ

travski said:


> Russ
> that picture looks like it has been photoshopped
> I know it is you and your lope from this year but the lope colors dont match up on bottom of picture unless it is from resizing


Don't know Travis, I cropped it at work using Microsoft image editor so I'm not sure where the layer fragment came from at the bottom of the photo. The goat officially scores over 74". Other than that *** is your point?


----------



## SpOtFyRe

GodOfTheSms said:


> Is that a Canon Rebel you got there?


Yup ... XTi model.


----------



## GodOfTheSms

*Picture*

Nice i have one also!  Really sweet machine 

I like the pic also in the woods! 3d?

Nice bow


----------



## SpOtFyRe

GodOfTheSms said:


> I like the pic also in the woods! 3d?


Yup ... local charity 3D Shoot (He Ho Ha) ... no way I'm stalking anything alive with a bright blue bow and that stabilizer!



Rampant said:


> 3D is practice for the real thing...


:thumbs_up
Nice!


----------



## Pierre Couture

SpOtFyRe said:


> Yup ... local charity 3D Shoot (He Ho Ha) ... no way I'm stalking anything alive with a bright blue bow and that stabilizer!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbs_up
> Nice!


Nice indeed, but where did the buck go?:noidea:


----------



## Rampant

3D is practice for the real thing...


----------



## Pierre Couture

Rampant said:


> 3D is practice for the real thing...


He's back. Nice buck!


----------



## GodOfTheSms

**

i went hunting once with a blue Ultra elite and my 24 " carbon rod... Was sort of weird in the tree... but the stupid deer didnt notice


----------



## travski

russ said:


> Don't know Travis, I cropped it at work using Microsoft image editor so I'm not sure where the layer fragment came from at the bottom of the photo. The goat officially scores over 74". Other than that *** is your point?


no point just saying the colors dont match, i know what your lope scored not saying the lope has been shopped to make it look big I know it is big just the colors dont match up on bottom


----------



## hoody123

Rampant said:


> 3D is practice for the real thing...


That this year's deer Nigel? Nice buck!


----------



## XCalibre

here's me, real name Phil


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy

Here I am...giving a suspicious look at the photographer.Oh yeah, real name is Chris.


----------



## Rampant

hoody123 said:


> That this year's deer Nigel? Nice buck!


Thanks! Actually, that's my second buck from 2007. I had chances in 2008, but didn't get one. Used up all my luck in '07 I guess...


----------



## hotwheels

*very nice buck*



Rampant said:


> 3D is practice for the real thing...


Congrats !!!


Tinker


----------



## hotwheels

*Water is good*



GodOfTheSms said:


> Ballast may mean:
> 
> Objects:
> 
> * Ballast tanks, a device used on ships and submarines and other submersibles to control buoyancy and stability
> * Ballast weights, metallic plates used to bring auto racing vehicles up to the minimum mandated weight
> * Electrical ballast, used to stabilize the current flow in lamps
> * Sailing ballast, ship's ballast, used to weight a ship down
> * Track ballast, the layer of crushed rock or gravel upon which railway track is laid
> * Water ballast carried aboard an aircraft, for example in gliding to increase speed
> 
> Which one would it be? WateR?


ye water ballast im the gliding type

LOL


----------



## Michigan Bob

This is me at the local 3-D range.

Oh yea My real name is Bob Brown.


----------



## Michigan Bob

Didn't realize it was a Canadian Forum sorry but its still me.


----------



## pintojk

Michigan Bob said:


> Didn't realize it was a Canadian Forum sorry but its still me.


no probs :thumb: ..... you're just a hop, skip and jump across the border so we'll make you our "Honourary Canuck for the Day" :becky:


----------



## whiteflag

I've been doing lots of floated around for the last year tons of great info and familiar faces.







2008 Alberta muley


----------



## ont.deerhunter

*Awesome muley*

Congrats on the muley. Gotta love the length of those tines!


----------



## Twisted Canuck

whiteflag said:


> I've been doing lots of floated around for the last year tons of great info and familiar faces.
> View attachment 535312
> 
> 2008 Alberta muley


Niiiiice! Did you get him on the Alberta side of Lloyd?:tongue:

I love those long tines too, what did that fella score? congrats BTW.


----------



## sweetpeajessw

I be Jessica........


----------



## whiteflag

Twisted Canuck said:


> Niiiiice! Did you get him on the Alberta side of Lloyd?:tongue:
> 
> I love those long tines too, what did that fella score? congrats BTW.


THANKS!!
Yeah not far west of Lloyd, I just roughed him out to 174 gross.I never did a serious measure job yet, He's got a weak fork on the right side, and a bunch of 1"-2" stickers around the base so net will bring him way down. Those back pins on him are what got me going, 19" on one side and 18 1/2 " on the other.I wish he was a little wider but oh well he's high and heavy.


----------



## charles

*Hum*



sweetpeajessw said:


> I be Jessica........


I cute girl in Camo and a ... i dont know about you guys but isn't that every Hunters dream :thumbs_up


----------



## GodOfTheSms

my hunting dream is that tongue ring ...  maybe while your in the cache 



charles said:


> I cute girl in Camo and a ... i dont know about you guys but isn't that every Hunters dream :thumbs_up


----------



## sweetpeajessw

charles said:


> I cute girl in Camo and a ... i dont know about you guys but isn't that every Hunters dream :thumbs_up





GodOfTheSms said:


> my hunting dream is that tongue ring ...  maybe while your in the cache


I feel the most comfortable in camo, and hate being indoors. But I'm not your average chic at all. Not even close! 

I'll try to get a picture of me shooting soon.


----------



## GodOfTheSms

*lol*

i feel most comfortable in jogging pants 

Im a freak too


----------



## hotwheels

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## charles

**



sweetpeajessw said:


> I feel the most comfortable in camo, and hate being indoors. But I'm not your average chic at all. Not even close!
> 
> I'll try to get a picture of me shooting soon.


And apparently a good sence of Humor... Thanks.


----------



## GWN_Nuge

Here's my ugly mug giving my daughter a piggyback and a pic of the other monkey playing in what else... a box


----------



## will750

Here's me with my 08 hunt


----------



## hotwheels

*good looking kids*

Nuge


----------



## whiteflag

ttt


----------



## rpford53

From my elk hunt in 2008


----------



## sweetpeajessw

GodOfTheSms said:


> i feel most comfortable in jogging pants
> 
> Im a freak too


Being a freak is a good thing.....and I love myself a nice pair of pajama pants!



charles said:


> And apparently a good sence of Humor... Thanks.


Always, humor is what keeps us young!


----------



## Chako

Here are some self portrait photos I took for another forum.

My shadow.









The reflection.


----------



## hotwheels

*this fell to the wayside*

Ttt


----------



## 3--d

*wayside*

I think it fell apart when you put your pic up here...ukey:

LOL

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## jeronimo

here is a newer one of me with my daughter Karry-Ann and her bear from this year.


----------

